# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino Cần Thơ >  Thiết kế, chế tạo mô hình máy CNC mini

## hieub1305461

Chào các bạn và các anh trên diễn đàn!!

Tụi em gồm Nguyên & Hiếu, là SV trường DH Cần Thơ, học & rất đam mê khoa học kỹ thuật. Trong quá trình học, muốn làm một cái gì đó để có thể hiểu thêm về nội dung học. Một mặt bổ xung kiến thức, mặt khác trải nghiệm thực tế để có thêm kinh nghiệm.
Có được cơ hội gặp anh Duy Anh khi cùng tham gia vào CLB Arduino Cần Thơ, được anh ấy hổ trợ & kết nối. Tui em biết đến diễn đàn này.

Với niềm đam mê sẵn có và sự hướng dẫn từ anh Duy Anh, cũng như thông qua anh ấy có sự hổ trợ từ diễn đàn. Tụi em bắt tay vào thiết kế máy CNC đồng thời nghiên cứu luôn Arduino GRBL để làm tiền đề cho các nghiên cứu ứng dụng sau này.

Là người mới làm quen với CNC, em đã xem qua rất nhiều máy CNC DIY trên diễn đàn này. Là SV, em muốn thử tính toán, thiết kế lại một máy CNC nhỏ, mục đích thiết kế nhằm tối ưu chi phí (tiết kiệm) mà vẫn đảm bảo được độ cứng vững, đảm bảo các mục đích gia công.

Được sự hổ trợ từ anh Duy Anh & diễn đàn. Dự định gia công được vật liệu mềm, phi kim, kim loại mềm nếu có thể.
- Máy CNC mô hình router, hành trình 200x250x120.
- Dẫn hướng trượt tròn, phi 16.
- Dẫn động vit me bi HIWIN 1605.
- Khung dự định là nhôm dày 12mm. Cũng có ý định là thử nghiệm với vật liệu compact, xem có tiết kiệm hơn không, nhưng thời gian có giới hạn nên làm luôn với nhôm.
- Spindle 800W, water cooller.
- Mặt bàn dự định là nhôm hình 15x90.
- Chạy GRBL hoặc Mach3, step 2 phase.
- Khung gầm cao xíu để có thể nâng cấp trục xoay nếu được.

Vài hình ảnh ban đầu của thiết kế, còn hiệu chỉnh để hoàn thiện hơn. Kết cấu kiểu classic :














Vì là SV, chưa được trải nghiệm thực tế nhiều. Nên quá trình thiết kế có thể còn nhiều chổ bất hợp lý. Mong là các anh đi trước, có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc thiết kế chế tạo máy CNC góp ý để hoàn thiện hơn. Mục tiêu là sao cho tiết kiệm chi phí, nguyên vật liệu, dễ chế tạo mà vẫn đảm bảo độ cứng vững, hành trình gia công.

Em xin cảm ơn!

----------


## CKD

Hi all!

Với tin thần hổ trợ khi có thể, trong quá trình tham gia sinh hoạt cùng CLB Arduino Cần Thơ. Mình tiếp xúc được nhiều SV năng động, nhiệt tình, cố gắng học tập & nghiên cứu. Tuy nhiên, hoàn cảnh SV Miền Tây có phần kém hơn so với các bạn SV ở HCM. Và để giúp các bạn có thêm điều kiện tiếp cận, tìm hiểu và trải nghiệm công nghệ tốt hơn. Mình có bàn & kết hợp một số bạn trên diễn đàn để góp một phần sức. Giúp cho các bạn SV có điều kiện tốt hơn trong học tập.
Tất nhiên, các bạn ấy phải chủ động chứ không thể ngồi chờ sung rụn rồi. Mình thấy cách tiếp cận, mong muốn & cách làm việc của các bạn ấy có nhiều sự cố gắng & nổ lực. Đồng cảm nên mình có chủ động đề nghị một số bạn, thành viên từ diễn đàn CNCProVN (ở Cần Thơ) cùng hổ trợ cho các bạn ấy

Và hiện CKD đang (đại diện) hổ trợ 2 bạn SV DHCT làm một dự án nhỏ. Có thể dự án này nhỏ so với những gì các bạn đã làm và thể hiện trên này. Nhưng theo mình, với các bạn SV thì vấn đề này không nhỏ.
Mục đích của dự án là giúp cho các bạn có điều kiện tiếp cận thực tế, thiết kế, chế tạo, cải tiến máy CNC. Sau là có máy/thiết bị để CLB Arduino có thêm phương tiện để phục vụ các mục tiêu nghiên cứu, chế tạo khác ở tương lai. Qua mấy giai đoạn sau.
Tổng hợp vật tư, tìm hiểu & thiết kế tối ưu mô hình. Mục tiêu là với vật tư có được, tính toán & thiết kế để có được mô hình máy tối ưu về kích thước, chi phí mà vẫn đảm bảo được mục đích.Chế tạo & lắp ráp cân chỉnh máy.Lắp đặt phần điện và kết nối với controller theo hướng mở. Có thể dùng với GRBL, Mach3, PlanetCNC, EMC2 v.v... Dù GRBL vẫn còn nhiều khiếm khuyết, EMC2 vẫn chưa thông dụng ở VN. Nhưng nó là nền tảng nghiên cứu ứng dụng. Và sẽ mở ra chân trời mới về điều khiển tự động.Nghiên cứu ứng dụng & phát triển GRBL (hoặc EMC2), thực nghiệm với máy CNC vừa lắp.

Máy & thiết bị sau khi hoàn thành.
Sẽ được đặt tại CLB Arduino Cần Thơ, trong không gian mở của Arduino Coffee Shop (click vào link để biết thêm).
CKD sẽ có trách nhiệm đại diện các bạn diễn đàn, theo dõi & hổ trợ.
Các bạn thành viên trong CLB Arduino Cần Thơ (click vào link để biết thêm) sẽ có trách nhiệm bảo quản, nghiên cứu & sử dụng hiệu quả.

*Cảm ơn!*
Anh Nhan Thanh chủ quán Arduino Coffee Shop đã hổ trợ nhiệt tình, dành riêng không gian cho CLB có vị trí để sinh hoạt & để trang thiết bị.
CNC PRO đại diện diễn đàn hổ trợ bộ driver.
CKD hổ trợ trục trượt & vit me.
khangscc hổ trợ motor & giúp gia công chi tiết.
hieunguyenkham hổ trợ nguồn.

Ngoài ra hiện vẫn còn thiếu một số vật tư như nhôm tấm, nhôm mặt bàn, spindle v.v...
Nếu bạn nào có & có nhả ý ủng hộ, hổ trợ, bán rẻ v.v... xin vui lòng PM cho mình.

*Các bạn góp ý nhiệt tình vào nhé! Góp ý của các bạn sẽ giúp các em ấy hoàn thiện hơn về thiết kế của mình.*

Vài hình ảnh sinh hoạt ở CLB
_Phòng thí nghiệm nhỏ ở Arduino Coffee Shop, open & free cho các bạn SV._


_Các bạn đang vệ sinh & phục hồi máy CNC khung PVC , một trong các trải nghiệm đầu tiên về CNC._

----------

anhcos, hung1706, Mạch Việt

----------


## Tuấn

Ô hô hô, cái bóng của lão CKD to quá hay sao mà bà con thấy lão này cầm trịch roài thì không ai vào còm men à ?

Em chém bậy phát, 

thứ 1 là lão CKD này có cái đt chụp ảnh rất là đẹp. 

Thứ 2 là nhìn cái khung nó ẻo ẻo thía lào ý a. Mà các cụ sinh viên thì sức khỏe bê vác có thừa, sao không làm béng bằng sắt ấy cho nó rẻ và khỏe luôn ? 
Kiếm ít tôn 5 ly, hàn toẹt vào với nhau vào thành mấy cái hộp, phay đi cho nó bóng bẩy pờ rồ, lại còn rẻ hều  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Hì!

Như nhiều bác đã biết em trên này, cách mà em hay phản ứng với những cậu SV thì.. đây cũng là một trường hợp đặt biệt. Các bạn đi đến đây thì các bạn đã qua vòng gởi xe. Em đã thấy được sự đam mê, cố gắng & nghiêm túc của các em ấy khi học tập, nghiên cứu khoa học.
Khi thấy các bạn đã cố gắng, nhưng vẫn còn rất nhiều khó khăn về vật chất. Em đã làm chủ xị phát động để làm nên cái dự án này. Vậy vai trò cụ thể của em là gì?

- Phát động, kết nối & nhờ vả các bạn cùng hổ trợ các bạn ấy. Tham gia đã có 2 bác trên này & AD rồi, mong là sẽ còn nhiều bác khác tham gia.
- Hướng dẫn & theo dõi. Hướng dẫn là giải đáp các vướng mắc của các bạn. Xác định hoặc phủ định, phản biện các giải pháp mà các bạn đưa ra. Với những câu hỏi "vu vơ" thì các bạn vẫn nghe muôn vàn câu phàn nàn như cách của em bấy lâu nay. Nhưng các bạn đã vượt qua, nghe phàn nàn xong vẫn cố gắng tiến bộ hơn & hỏi tiếp  :Smile: . Theo dõi là vì em đại diện cho các bạn khác trên diễn đàn. Và phải dõi để biết dự án đi đến đâu.
- Sau khi kết thúc dự án này thì còn một loạt các việc khác là ứng dụng, sử dụng thực tế v.v...

Việc các bạn đã đưa lên phía trên là thành quả của chính các bạn, tất nhiên đã có một số góp ý của em, khi các bạn hỏi. Còn nếu các bạn không hỏi hoặc chưa thấy ra để hỏi thì... nó vẫn còn như trên đó.

Vậy nên các bác góp ý nhiệt tình.. là giúp cho các em nó nhìn thấy vấn đề sâu rộng hơn  :Smile: 

@Tuấn
Hình cũng là do các em ấy tự sướng rồi úp lên group thôi. Em chỉ lấy cho vào đây cho nó sinh động.
Chứ các bạn ấy, khi làm việc thì đến khi khuya mới bò về. Em giờ đó cao chạy xa bay rồi.. còn đâu mà chụp

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, đề nghị lão CKd lập thớt làm loa & ampli đi... chán cnc rùi

----------


## hieub1305461

Theo em nghỉ là nếu làm bằng Tôn em xợ là nó bi cong vênh,chưa kể nếu đem hàn nó còn bị biến dạng nhiệt nửa ,,dẫn đến khó khăn trong lắp ghép ,hoặc là biến dạng luôn cái kết cấu...
còn về độ cứng vững thì có thể gia cố thêm hai thanh nhôm phía dưới ,,,, :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Ui giời ui, đề nghị lão CKd lập thớt làm loa & ampli đi... chán cnc rùi


Cụ nào làm rồi, hay đang làm thì lập đê.
Em đây cái loa cỏ, amply cỏ còn chưa có nữa mà show cái gì. Cứ từ từ, có cnc rồi thì mới làm loa được chứ.

----------


## Gamo

Ông GoHome đâu ùi? :Wink:

----------


## GOHOME

> Ông GoHome đâu ùi?


Em đang chạy ra  ( audio ) các cụ lại chạy vào  !

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bước đầu các bạn cứ làm máy chạy phay 3 trục đơn giản, chạy dc sản phẩm đầu tiên sẽ có nhiều động lực, cái này thì dễ ẹc, nhưng nhìn xa hơn thì phải lựa chọn controller sao phù hợp để phát triển những tính năng cao cấp hơn như thay dao ATC, taro, closeloop.

Mình được 1 cao thủ nghiên cứu nhiều về các controller thì anh ấy chia  sẻ là linuc CNC là 1 controller đáp ứng tất cả nhu cầu mà 1 máy gia công CNC cần, (ở đây máy gia công CNC bao gồm máy phay, máy tiện, máy uống, máy bẻ... máy tự động nói chung), được hổ trợ tốt từ cộng đồng, không phải phát triển lại từ đầu, các bạn tìm hiểu thử.

Mình hy vọng các bạn đặt mục tiêu không phải là làm ra 1 cái máy CNC hoàn hảo, chạy siêu đẹp mà là làm ra một giải pháp điều khiển siêu tốt, hổ trợ nhiều tính năng mà các máy công nghiệp đang có, đáp ứng mượt mà, chính xác khi máy hoạt động với tốc độ cao, tốt hơn những cái đang có.

----------


## GOHOME

> Bước đầu các bạn cứ làm máy chạy phay 3 trục đơn giản, chạy dc sản phẩm đầu tiên sẽ có nhiều động lực, cái này thì dễ ẹc, nhưng nhìn xa hơn thì phải lựa chọn controller sao phù hợp để phát triển những tính năng cao cấp hơn như thay dao ATC, taro, closeloop.
> 
> Mình được 1 cao thủ nghiên cứu nhiều về các controller thì anh ấy chia  sẻ là linuc CNC là 1 controller đáp ứng tất cả nhu cầu mà 1 máy gia công CNC cần, (ở đây máy gia công CNC bao gồm máy phay, máy tiện, máy uống, máy bẻ... máy tự động nói chung), được hổ trợ tốt từ cộng đồng, không phải phát triển lại từ đầu, các bạn tìm hiểu thử.
> 
> Mình hy vọng các bạn đặt mục tiêu không phải là làm ra 1 cái máy CNC hoàn hảo, chạy siêu đẹp mà là làm ra một giải pháp điều khiển siêu tốt, hổ trợ nhiều tính năng mà các máy công nghiệp đang có, đáp ứng mượt mà, chính xác khi máy hoạt động với tốc độ cao, tốt hơn những cái đang có.


Mình nghỉ CNCpro là nơi " ngọa hổ tàng long " cũng phải ngã mũ chào với mục tiêu trên , Arduino Tây Đô cái tên đã nói lên tất cả .

----------


## Gamo

Đồng ý với bác, trên đây toàn lông thôi  :Wink:

----------


## saudau

> Ui giời ui, đề nghị lão CKd lập thớt làm loa & ampli đi... chán cnc rùi


Cụ gà thích DIY loa hem? Cho biết kích thước củ loa đi tui gữi cho 1 ít schema thùng loa, tuy ko được chất tốt nhất vì còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều thứ khác như Độ nhạy loa, Đáp tuyến tầng số, tần số cộng hưởng riêng, vv và vv. Nhưng dù sao cũng hay hơn loa chợ nhiều lần trên cùng củ loa.

@CKD: trong "Cờ Lớp" có e nào cẩn xì tep 2 phase 57 ngắn thì hú nhe. ủng hộ 1 mớ vì em yêu khoa học, tụi sv trên này làm biếng qua, nhiều khi kêu cho éo có thằng nào chịu lấy nghiêng cứu. CHÁN.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, tui gà mờ 100%, củ loa khoảng bao nhiêu là đẹp hả ông?

----------


## secondhand

Có cái củ loa không thì sao mà nghe saudau, ông định cnc cái sườn loa à, ván đóng thùng ô phải tìm gỗ xoài 100 tuổi á. Hôm nào ô qua tui cho ô nghe cặp thùng có 1 0 2 ở hành tinh này  kkk.

Ậy ...  xin lỗi đây là chủ đề của sv, lở viết rồi up luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## secondhand

À cái cnc của chủ thớt đây phải thêm 1 tấm đáy bằng sắt hay gì cho cứng chứ, vầy nó vặn vẹo cái chắc, mong manh quá!

----------


## saudau

Cái tấm đáy thì cứ lụm đại miếng đá granite nào đó ịnh lên trên. Có khiêng tới Miêng nó cũng chẳng vẹo.

----------


## khangscc

> Cụ gà thích DIY loa hem? Cho biết kích thước củ loa đi tui gữi cho 1 ít schema thùng loa, tuy ko được chất tốt nhất vì còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều thứ khác như Độ nhạy loa, Đáp tuyến tầng số, tần số cộng hưởng riêng, vv và vv. Nhưng dù sao cũng hay hơn loa chợ nhiều lần trên cùng củ loa.
> 
> @CKD: trong "Cờ Lớp" có e nào cẩn xì tep 2 phase 57 ngắn thì hú nhe. ủng hộ 1 mớ vì em yêu khoa học, tụi sv trên này làm biếng qua, nhiều khi kêu cho éo có thằng nào chịu lấy nghiêng cứu. CHÁN.


Lão ủng hộ bộ im483 đê, step nhà tui có cả hơn 20kg nên vát lại cho tiện hê hê :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hieub1305461

Chào các bạn các anh trên diển đàn ! 
 Được sự hổ trợ từ anh Duy Anh & diễn đàn,hôm trước em có thiết kế một máy CNC mini .
 Dự định gia công được vật liệu mềm, phi kim, kim loại mềm nếu có thể.
- Máy CNC mô hình router, hành trình 200x250x120.
- Dẫn hướng trượt tròn, phi 16.
- Dẫn động vit me bi HIWIN 1605.
- Khung dự định là nhôm dày 12mm. Cũng có ý định là thử nghiệm với vật liệu compact, xem có tiết kiệm hơn không, nhưng thời gian có giới hạn nên làm luôn với nhôm.
- Spindle 800W, water cooller.
- Mặt bàn dự định là nhôm hình 15x90.
- Chạy GRBL hoặc Mach3, step 2 phase.
- Khung gầm cao xíu để có thể nâng cấp trục xoay nếu được.

Sau đó đã nhận được rất nhiều ý kiến đóng góp của các anh trên diễn đàn  ,và đặc biêt la anh Phạm Duy Anh.
Để tận dụng được nguồn vật tư sẳn có ,cũng như tối ưu hóa hành trình vitme mà vẫn đạt được độ cứng vững trong kết cấu. Nên em đã có một số thay đổi trong thiết kế ,hôm nay em tiếp tục post lên đây mong các bạn các anh trên diễn đàn tiếp tục góp ý cho em, để thiết kế trở nên hoàn thiện hơn!

Em cảm ơn ạ  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Dưới đây là một vài hình ảnh của máy CNC mini sau khi được chĩnh sửa :

----------


## CKD

Sau bao nhiêu thăng trầm.. giờ tiếp tục dự án thôi.
Với sự hổ trợ từ các thành viên diễn đàn. Cập nhật thêm vào dự án 2 tấm nhôm to (450x650x12) làm phôi chế tạo các chi tiết máy.



Tiếp theo sẽ là phần trình diễn của bạn Khangscc.
2 em cũng bám theo để học nhe. Cuối khóa còn phải làm tiểu luận tổng kết nữa nhé.

----------

khangscc

----------


## thanhvp

Mình có mấy cái mạch adruino tặng cho mấy bạn sinh viên

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Sau bao nhiêu thăng trầm.. giờ tiếp tục dự án thôi.
> Với sự hổ trợ từ các thành viên diễn đàn. Cập nhật thêm vào dự án 2 tấm nhôm to (450x650x12) làm phôi chế tạo các chi tiết máy.
> 
> Đính kèm 32179
> 
> Tiếp theo sẽ là phần trình diễn của bạn Khangscc.
> 2 em cũng bám theo để học nhe. Cuối khóa còn phải làm tiểu luận tổng kết nữa nhé.


Á đù, diễn tả nghe ghê thế đại ka, cắt dùm thui mừ, máy cùi mía cắt ra cùi bắp có gì đâu mà diễn. Hôm nào có file em qua chở nhôm nhe

----------


## CKD

> Mình có mấy cái mạch adruino tặng cho mấy bạn sinh viên


Cám ơn bác!
Quà tặng bác có thể gửi cho mình, mình sẽ chuyển tiếp.
Hoặc gửi trực tiếp đến Arduino Coffee Shop
Địa chỉ: 78 Lê Lai - Ninh Kiều - Cần Thơ
Với lời nhắn "Thành viên ABC từ diễn đàn CNCProVN.com gửi tặng CLB Arduino" là được ạ.

----------


## solero

Sinh viên giờ còn dùng PIC không nhỉ? Có hai chục con 16F876A có lấy ko?

----------


## Ga con

Cụ Kem chơi hơi ác, club Arduino mà cụ tặng PIC  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks

----------


## solero

Chọt chọt hội a du nô cho vui tí he he

----------


## hieub1305461

Trong thời gian chờ anh Phạm Mạnh Khang cắt nhôm ,em đã mày mò nghiên cứu cách nối mạch Mach3,,tìm hiểu về biến tần điều khiển Spindel .,sau đây là một số hình ảnh cặp nhật sau một ngày mò mẩm (..thật ra là mò cả tuần nay rồi ấy )

----------

CKD, khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật tí cho thằng em, cơ bản xong nhưng hơi xấu  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nhôm 6061 TQ như sịt các bác ợ, chạy kiểu này hao dao quá, bỏ đi 15p là tèo cây dao ngay

----------

CKD, hieub1305461

----------


## hieub1305461

Một vài hình ảnh quá trình làm vệ sinh,mài dủa nhôm của em, Nguyên và các bạn lại chơi bay vào phụ  sau khi cắt tối hôm qua ,vs cái sơ đồ khối tủ điều khiển em tiềm hiểu và vẽ lại mấy hôm nay các anh các chú trên diển đàn  có lướt qua xem giúp em có cần bổ xung j thêm hay co sai sót j không góp ý cho em với ,!cảm ơn các bác .!

----------

anhcos, CKD, Nguyên

----------


## CKD

Úi chà, cái gì đây?

----------


## nnk

> Cập nhật tí cho thằng em, cơ bản xong nhưng hơi xấu  Nhôm 6061 TQ như sịt các bác ợ, chạy kiểu này hao dao quá, bỏ đi 15p là tèo cây dao ngay


chắc tại dao xịn nó vậy chứ mình chơi dao 17k/con hàng china cắt nhôm 5051 china luôn mà chạy suốt chả thấy sao

----------


## khangscc

> chắc tại dao xịn nó vậy chứ mình chơi dao 17k/con hàng china cắt nhôm 5051 china luôn mà chạy suốt chả thấy sao


Em cắt gãy hết nữa hộp dao tq rồi cụ, em thay dao bãi thử và kết quả là không gãy mà đùn phôi. Dao tq dính ít phôi là văng đầu rồi lấy đâu dính dao

----------


## nnk

> Em cắt gãy hết nữa hộp dao tq rồi cụ, em thay dao bãi thử và kết quả là không gãy mà đùn phôi. Dao tq dính ít phôi là văng đầu rồi lấy đâu dính dao


cái này mình cắt bằng dao xịn đây 110k/con, kết quả là nó vầy, còn dao tàu mua bên thành long thì vài tháng hết 1 con do mòn phẹt hết không cắt nổi chứ chả gãy ( 17k/con )

----------


## khangscc

> cái này mình cắt bằng dao xịn đây 110k/con, kết quả là nó vầy, còn dao tàu mua bên thành long thì vài tháng hết 1 con do mòn phẹt hết không cắt nổi chứ chả gãy ( 17k/con )


Nhôm bãi 5051 em cắt cả ngày không bao giờ dính dao cụ ơi, nhôm này nó nhầy nhầy nhụa nhụa rất khó chịu, cụ chưa đụng nó nên chưa thấu hiểu đâu  :Wink:  chú ý là em cắt không có tưới nguội bao giờ nhé, hôm nào có dịp mua nhôm 6061 TQ về cắt thử đê :Wink:  Nhôm gì mà khoan xuyên hết lỗ ra phôi là nguyên cọng dây nhôm chứ không như nhôm người ta ra phôi mảnh

----------


## emptyhb

> cái này mình cắt bằng dao xịn đây 110k/con, kết quả là nó vầy, còn dao tàu mua bên thành long thì vài tháng hết 1 con do mòn phẹt hết không cắt nổi chứ chả gãy ( 17k/con )


Em xin hình con dao 17k thần thánh với!

----------


## Ona

17K à ? dao 1 me cắt mica chơi chơi cũng chưa có giá đó.

----------


## nnk

> Nhôm bãi 5051 em cắt cả ngày không bao giờ dính dao cụ ơi, nhôm này nó nhầy nhầy nhụa nhụa rất khó chịu, cụ chưa đụng nó nên chưa thấu hiểu đâu  chú ý là em cắt không có tưới nguội bao giờ nhé, hôm nào có dịp mua nhôm 6061 TQ về cắt thử đê Nhôm gì mà khoan xuyên hết lỗ ra phôi là nguyên cọng dây nhôm chứ không như nhôm người ta ra phôi mảnh


mình toàn mua nhôm mới thôi, ko xài hàng bãi, nhôm 5051/6061 china vẫn cát bình thường, cắt trên máy nó ra sợi dài luôn chứ không phải khoan mới ra phoi sợi đâu
đang nhai 5051 china new ngoài tiệm mua về đây ( phim bảo vệ xanh nhạt )


cái này 6061 china đây ( phim bảo vệ xanh biển )


cái này 6061 korea ( phim bảo vệ trắng trong ), cái này phay ngon nhất trong các thứ trên




> Em xin hình con dao 17k thần thánh với!


hình đây, cái này dính vụ 2 con dao trên hồi 30/4/16, tới ngày 2/5 kêu bên thành long giao cho chục hộp này xài tới giờ vần còn cả đống, mà giờ web thành long nó chết ngắc rồi nên không dẫn link được

----------

CKD, emptyhb

----------


## nnk

hình như up nhiều hình quá bị kiểm duyệt rồi, dao mình mua từ 2/5/2016 và mua chục hộp, giá có thể không chính xác như nói chung là rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với 2 con 110k vừa cắm xuống là dính phoi bết đầu kia

----------


## solero

> hình như up nhiều hình quá bị kiểm duyệt rồi, dao mình mua từ 2/5/2016 và mua chục hộp, giá có thể không chính xác như nói chung là rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với 2 con 110k vừa cắm xuống là dính phoi bết đầu kia


Bác dùng con 17K với chế độ cắt như nào vậy ạ? F với S bao nhiêu mà cắt tốt vậy?

----------


## nnk

> Bác dùng con 17K với chế độ cắt như nào vậy ạ? F với S bao nhiêu mà cắt tốt vậy?


F đâm dao 350 F tiến 600 spin 1k5 đít đỏ S18000  xuống dao 0.2/lần, dao xoắn 2 me china, cắt 5051/6061 china hàng mua mới chứ không phải nhôm bãi đâu, 6061 korea thì cắt êm hơn nữa, china thì nó có tiếng rít nhiều, mình thử tăng lên F tiến 1000 đâm 800 vẫn cắt OK mà mặt cắt bị sọc dao nên toàn chơi 600

----------


## nnk

2 con dao hợp kim kia mua tạ uyên, 110k/con, vừa cắm dao xuống chạy là vầy đây

----------


## CKD

Về dao thì nói sao giờ nhỉ?
Nói chung là trước giờ em chưa con nào được đặc cách riêng cho nhôm cả (dao 3 me cho alu) toàn chơi hàng không phải cho nó.
- Dao 2 me hợp kim china


- Dao 2 me thẳng cắt cắt mica, MDF, alu


- Dao 2 me xoắn cắt mica, MDF, alu như bác *nnk*


- Dao 1 me xoắn cắt mica, MDF, alu



 Mấy cái dao phía dưới thì mấy shop bán đồ cnc cho quảng cáo bán đầy ra đó, giá dao động trong khoản 20-40K/pcs

Nhận thấy mấy vấn đề sau:
- Dao nào mình cũng muốn tưới nguội, nhằm mục đích cắt nhanh & bảo vệ dao. Tất nhiên không tưới vẫn chiến được nhưng stepdown quá bé.. chờ có mà chit.
- Dao thì nên dùng loại có me dao vừa phải, tốt nhất me dài hơn phôi cần cắt 1-2mm là tốt nhất. Dài quá chẵng để làm gì, dao yếu, chạy kêu.
- Kết nhất là dao 1 me xoắn, me dao rất bén, chạy đẹp, nhẹ tải cho spindle. Nhưng mà... mỗi tội 1 me nên feedrate giảm xuống.
_* Mà.. mấy cái dao cho quảng cáo nó có đường kính éo có chính xác, chạy mẫu xong chỉnh offset dao mới chạy đúng kích thước được._

----------


## khangscc

> F đâm dao 350 F tiến 600 spin 1k5 đít đỏ S18000  xuống dao 0.2/lần, dao xoắn 2 me china, cắt 5051/6061 china hàng mua mới chứ không phải nhôm bãi đâu, 6061 korea thì cắt êm hơn nữa, china thì nó có tiếng rít nhiều, mình thử tăng lên F tiến 1000 đâm 800 vẫn cắt OK mà mặt cắt bị sọc dao nên toàn chơi 600


Thảo nào tốt vậy, em chơi 0.3 đi 800 khi cắt đi 1200-1500 tùy dày mỏng, đi 0.2 đi 600 cắt biết khi nào xong

----------


## khangscc

> 2 con dao hợp kim kia mua tạ uyên, 110k/con, vừa cắm dao xuống chạy là vầy đây


Đúng rồi bác, bác nhìn tất cả dao hợp kim đều mép dầy cả, khi cắt ma sát lớn dính quẹo. Dao tq như của bác em mua mấy hộp, nói chung dao đó cắt nhôm ko tưới là số 1 (theo em) nhược điểm là rung dao khi cắt nhanh, đường cắt không đẹp, kêu khá to

----------


## solero

> F đâm dao 350 F tiến 600 spin 1k5 đít đỏ S18000  xuống dao 0.2/lần, dao xoắn 2 me china, cắt 5051/6061 china hàng mua mới chứ không phải nhôm bãi đâu, 6061 korea thì cắt êm hơn nữa, china thì nó có tiếng rít nhiều, mình thử tăng lên F tiến 1000 đâm 800 vẫn cắt OK mà mặt cắt bị sọc dao nên toàn chơi 600


Bác chạy vậy nào đẹp. Em thì tính nôn nóng chả chờ đợi được phang toàn 0,5-1mm /1 pass.

Cái này chạy dao 1 me xoắn phi 6, F4000 - S24000. Để TAB mà mỏng quá nên nó vẫn bay phoi tí toi dao he he.

----------

CKD

----------


## nnk

> Thảo nào tốt vậy, em chơi 0.3 đi 800 khi cắt đi 1200-1500 tùy dày mỏng, đi 0.2 đi 600 cắt biết khi nào xong


máy dựng ray tròn chạy 1500 ăn sâu 0.5 vẫn ăn tuốt mà mép cắt không đẹp với kêu um sùm nên mình cho chạy 600 cho êm, gá phôi xong bỏ đó đi chơi nên cũng chả quan trọng vụ thời gian lắm

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em toàn chơi dao xoắn 2 me loại dùng cho gỗ để chơi nhôm luôn, F2000 S15000, 1 bas ăn có 0.3, có xịt nhớt và gió, nói chung bề mặt gia công láng đẹp.

----------


## nnk

máy nhẹ cân quá nên chạy tầm f1000 là nó muốn bay khỏi bàn rồi, lên 1500 không dám đứng gần luôn nên thôi cứ tà tà mà chạy vậy, máy vít me 1605, ray tròn 30, khung máy nhôm 20mm

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông bàn về dao mà không bàn về nhôm , dính nhằm nhôm cùi bắp thì dao nào cũng chết cả.

----------


## nnk

> mấy ông bàn về dao mà không bàn về nhôm , dính nhằm nhôm cùi bắp thì dao nào cũng chết cả.


nhôm cắt máy thì chắc 5051 china là bèo nhất rồi, đợt ko có nhôm mỏng lôi cái box hdd đời ơ kìa ra chơi đại, cắt nó kêu ec éc như heo bị thọc tiết mà cũng đứt, chỉ cái bề mặt cắt nó sần như sùi mào gà vậy

----------

CKD

----------


## huuminhsh

> Bác chạy vậy nào đẹp. Em thì tính nôn nóng chả chờ đợi được phang toàn 0,5-1mm /1 pass.
> 
> Cái này chạy dao 1 me xoắn phi 6, F4000 - S24000. Để TAB mà mỏng quá nên nó vẫn bay phoi tí toi dao he he.


tính ra dao 6mm bác để S24000rpm là tốc độ cắt tới 452 000 mm/phút cao hơn cả tốc độ cắt trong catalog của một số hãng dao tầm 200 000 mm/phút

----------


## sieunhim

Em lúc đầu cũng mua dao chuyên nhôm về chạy, nhưng mà ngu người nên chạy ko hiệu quả, tưới nguội thì thì thoảng cầm cái bình xịt xịt nước  :Big Grin:  về sau chạy thử dao 2 me xoắn china thấy khỏe hơn nên đó giờ xài china luôn cho rẻ, dao chuyên nhôm đắt vãi tè, ngu ngu cái nó bụp mất con dao lại tiếc đứt ruột, có con 1 me xoắn em chưa chạy thử bao giờ nên ko biết.

----------


## nhatson

với em thì cứ dao hợp kim 2 me là cắt láng
khó chịu nhất là nhôm mềm , dao mới nó bén thì okies dao tốt nó bén lâu hơn dao ko tốt , ko bén thì vết cắt ra xấu, giải pháp cắt nhôm mềm là dùng dao 1 me hay cắt alu meca, dao 1 me nó rẻ hơn dao hợp kim 2 me tốt em mua ở tạ uyên (SDK), và thời gian bén của nó lâu hơn 1 chút

----------


## solero

> tính ra dao 6mm bác để S24000rpm là tốc độ cắt tới 452 000 mm/phút cao hơn cả tốc độ cắt trong catalog của một số hãng dao tầm 200 000 mm/phút


Vậy nên chất lượng mặt cắt không cao ạ. Nhưng em chỉ cần có vậy nên kệ hi hi.

----------


## biết tuốt

solero cắt quả đó chắc  là nhôm tháo máy và dao  là d6 chứ nhôm tàu 6061 hoặc dao bé hơn thì tèo lâu rồi
nhôm dẻo có mỗi nước là phát đầu ăn chậm và mỏng  kèm tưới hoặc vừa thổi áp cao + nước  
dao 1 me kêu điếc tai lắm

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Thấy chủ đề này hay nhỉ, cụ nào xung phong lập topic chia sẽ kinh nghiệm chạy máy, khoe sp chạy đi chứ toàn cao thủ chém gió thành bão cách  ráp máy, nào thì căng chỉnh nào thì độ chính xác ...vv.vvv mà chưa thấy khoe hàng họ sau khi máy lắp xong thì có vẻ lý thuyết suông quá. Việc khoe sp dù xấu hay đẹp thì vẫn đút kết được ít kinh nghiệm sau khi các cụ cao tay chém mà. Em chạy xấu thì các cụ góp ý cách chạy, bác nào chạy đẹp thì chia sẽ,...  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật tẹo về tiến độ của các em


Hơi oải  :Wink:

----------


## lunknowl

có thể share mình cái model này được ko, mình ko giỏi thiết kế

----------

